# testing the fish hunter 360...success!



## wannabefisher (Jul 6, 2009)

So I've had this Sevylor Fish Hunter 360 for almost a year and hadn't taken it out yet this year. Last week I set it up outside my house and I decided I wanted to make some modifications. I wanted it to be much more comfortable for a long day sod I wanted to sit much higher. I needed to be able to carry up to 4 poles and a net, as well as have somewhere to anchor off of. I finished it up over the weekend and a buddy of mine wanted us to try it out last night, so we did. It worked out great, I also realized I need to build a hard floor for it, I'll do that with some 3/4 inch plywood. It all packs inside of my little metro which is great because I HATE spending money on fuel. I can keep it with me in the car at all times, in case I get that call from my pops or a buddy to go on short notice. It took about 30 minutes to set up and about 20 to break down. Not as long as I was thinking it would take. Well on to the fishing, fish #1 for the evening was this 30-1/2 inch (12 pound estimate) channel cat that I almost lost into the reeds. I was able to pull him right through the reed patch fortunately, thank goodness for 20 pound braid. #2 was this 21 incher and I didn't get a picture of the last one, just a little one (18 inches). Lots of fun and thanks to smallfry's old man for taking the pics and dealing with me laughing and giggling for a half hour after we got the big boy. I had a blast. 

PS - I didn't hog the action to myself or anything. Smallfry's old man can't complain, he got his share of the big hits. I only got 3 hits, i was lucky enough to get the fish each time though. Another thing, I'm sure we would have had more action had we been using more 'typical' baits. We used 2"-3" x 3"-4" cubes of carp meat, specifically trying to target only fish that would be big enough to get the bait in it's mouth.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That's quite the mod's you have done to that sevlor raft...


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Get a down rigger on that too, I did it. very nice job!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a awesome time thanks for the post and photos. 8)


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Where is your bow numbers? You know that you need to register any craft with a motor? Electric or gas. -O<- o-||

Nice Kitties


----------

